# [By Demand] June 2010



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2010)

You know this is a special issue, so more of your demands are likely to be met. If you have made any short films, recorded or synthesized music, made 3d animations or demos, coded a piece of software, or have generated any kind of original content, do send it in to DVDcontent@thinkdigit.com, and we'll slip em in!


----------



## asulphur (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to have a few Indian classics in the Entertainment section and this small Graphics Card Emulator called 3D-Analyzer from site:
*www.3dfxzone.it/dir/tools/3d%5Fanalyze/download/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 19, 2010)

Please(x100) make it a real collectors issue, with lots of tech articles, reviews, DIYS, pc problems solving, and more built it yourself kinda stuff, go green things,development related ...........

and no boring long articles not covering above t0pics please..........

some really good full games.........

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

complete pdfs of all issues and fast tracks.........


----------



## Anorion (Apr 20, 2010)

lol @





> no boring long articles not covering above t0pics


... but that was a good demand, we need more like that


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2010)

so looking forward for a good anniversary issue


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2010)

Adobe CS5 and Autocad with tutorials.....


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Apr 21, 2010)

Collection of Developer tools, tutorials, ebooks, Digit & Fast Track pdfs, cartoon movies

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 21, 2010)

How about having an overclocking tutorial in the magazine, or may be as a video in one of the DVD's...(Preferably about the Core ix series of processors)...


----------



## Goleon (Apr 21, 2010)

I know it will be the most special issue ever

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

thats a relief

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

*I hope that you will add more Product reviews and drool mall items in your issue. Iwish you all the best*

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

I would like you to include in ypur dvs more offline based games rather than games like Upshift strike racer that are heart breakers to us those who hav only very slow internet connections or who does not at all hav one.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 21, 2010)

adobe photoshop, aftereffects, premiere cs5 trials and tutorial , maya 2011, latest antivirus definations .


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> so looking forward for a good anniversary issue



You said it..!!

:CiobarExcisted:


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2010)

Another huge list from me ..... expecting to get all these in May 2010 DVDs 

*New additions :*

*Parted Magic
Partition Wizard Home Edition Bootable .iso*

Adobe Creative Suite 5 Trial
Windows 7 Post Relesed update for x86 and x64
Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 10 
Comodo Internet Security The Full Offline Installer

GIMP plugins and Tutorials
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1222567&postcount=24


*Sharewares and commercial demo :*

Vectir 2.2.3.0
TMPGEnc Express
WinLock Professional 5.1
WinLock Remote Administrator 2.1
WinLock 5.1
Advanced Encryption Package 2010 Professional 5.3.3
Super Utilities Professional 9.9.0
PC Tools Internet Security 7.0.0.543
AVG Anti-Virus Professional 9.0.800a2779
AnyDVD HD 6.6.3.2
Renoise for Windows 2.5.1
AllWebMenus PRO 5.2.818
WinMount 3.3.0401
Perfect Uninstaller 6.3.3.8
Tunebite 7.2.3916.1600
Recover My Files 4.5.2.721
StatWin Enterprise 8.1
Zortam Mp3 Media Studio 10.50
Konvertor 4.01 Build 2
RasterVect 15.7
DEKSI Network Inventory 9.2
DoneEx XCell Compiler 1.9.12
Effective File Search 6.5

*Drivers for ( x86 and x64 both ) :*

Windows Xp/Vista/Win7 Nvidia and  ATI Graphics Crad drivers
Intel inf driver and graphics driver for Xp and Vista/Win 7
Nvidia nforce driver for chip 610-790 for Xp and Vista/Win7 
ATI southbridge Driver ( x86 and x64 both )
Realtek, Creative,Via HD audio Drivers 
Logitech Setpoint 

*Freeware and Open Source :*

Visions 1.3.0.1703
Photo Magician 1.0.0.8
SciTE 2.10
Polyglot 3000 3.46
Gmail Notifier 1.0.0.80
webcamXP 5 5.5.0.6
webcamXP 7 0.9.9.21 Beta
McAfee AVERT Stinger
SnippetHub Lite 0.12.1.94
Spider 2.4.1
Advanced SystemCare Free 3.5.1.707
StaxRip 1.1.5.3 Beta
TrayOS 0.3.10
ZonkPC b3410
Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10.1 RC
Quick PDF Library Lite 7.18
Apen Lossless Converter 1.0
Desktop IRIS 3.0
123 Flash Chat phpBB Chat Module 7.6
123 Flash Chat 1.0
DVDFab Virtual Drive 1.1.0.9
Coollector 2.71
Rainmeter 1.2 Rev 365 Beta
Paint.NET (Beta) 3.55.3742 Beta
Defraggler 1.18.185
Firebird for Linux, WIndows and MacOSX
Hornil StylePix 1.3.2
Golden Rules Organizer 1.7.0
RegRun Reanimator 6.8.6.84
inSSIDer 1.2.8.0331
BootRacer 2.2
InstantStorm 2.0.0
Accord CD Ripper Free 6.2.8
GeekDOS 19.04
System Explorer Portable 2.1.5
DiskCryptor 0.9
AllMyNotes Organizer 2.02 Beta 2
RJ TextEd 6.20 Beta 1
Super MP3 Download 3.3.4.6
NoClone Free 4.2.20
Sylpheed 3.0.2
Glint 1.27 Build 1032
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.35.1002
Sysinternals Suite Build 4/1/10
Google Chrome for Windows 5.0.366.2 Beta
Mozilla Firefox (v3.6) for Windows, Linux and Mac 3.6.3.
Process Explorer 12.01
Win7DSFilterTweaker 3.1
Microsoft Image Composite Editor (32-bit) 1.3.3
Microsoft Image Composite Editor (64-bit) 1.3.3
EnhanceMySe7en 2.7
Opera (v10.52) 10.52 Build 3344 Beta
Bill2's Process Manager 3.4.2.0
KOffice 2.1.2 for Linux
IObit Smart Defrag 1.45
foobar2000 1.0.2 Beta 1
DAEMON Tools Lite 4.35.6
Maxthon (Classic) Standard 1.6.7.34
Highlight 2.16
AkelPad 4.4.3
HD_Speed 1.6.0.80
Belarc Advisor 8.1.11.4
CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack) 2010-03-31 Beta
QT Lite 3.2.0 Beta
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 3.0.4
StreamTransport 1.0.2.1559
Rapid Environment Editor 3.2 Build 562
iTunes for Windows 9.1
iTunes for Windows x64 9.1
QuickTime for Windows 7.6.6
XnViewMP for Windows and Linux 0.26
PIM Xtreme 0.8.1
Capture .NET 10.5.3737
Advanced Uninstaller PRO Advanced Uninstaller FREE 10.1


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 for above suggestions....


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks buddy ... will try to add more ....


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Apr 23, 2010)

Special DVD for ADOBE CS5 (u just HAVE to carry it)

Game Demos (u haven't carried big ones for a while. Go crazy this anniversary)
Just Cause 2 (1.1 GB)
BioShock 2 (1.88 GB)
DiRT 2 (1.3 GB) (hold on, have u given this one already?)


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2010)

Dirt 2 demo was on the Jan 2010 DVD - if I'm not wrong


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2010)

yep,u r wright.....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

@ topgear
bro what do u think about having an overclocking section in the magazine for people who are new to OC'ing.........


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep,me too total nub to OC...


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> @ topgear
> bro what do u think about having an overclocking section in the magazine for people who are new to OC'ing.........



It would be great ... but it should be divided in 3 sections :

1. Intel LGA 775 pin based procs
2. AMD Phenom II or Athlon II based procs
3. Core i7/i5 based procs

and We have two separate sections to show off OC's and it's results 

*OverClock Listing Thread*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070

*3DMark scores*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121310


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 25, 2010)

^^
Sectional division of OC tutorial would be a great thing in the mag or even they can make a Fastrack on Overclocking which can cover all the topics then that would be a blessing...
i do sincerely hope that they make such a section or article in the mag coz i'm an amatuer at OC'ing....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I too welcome a nice tutorial on Over Clocking and also to overcome any wrong doings............


----------



## aura (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to see the following items in the DVD

Adobe CS5 Suite.... try to accomodate all major ones ...
Photoshop
Dreamweaver
Illustrator
Flash

Other than Adobe products I would also like to see

Myeclipse trial version.... you have never provided it ever... i guess
Netbeans 6.8 IDE for Java Web version 

THanks in advance


----------



## Revolution (Apr 26, 2010)

+1 for Adobe CS5.....


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Sectional division of OC tutorial would be a great thing in the mag or even they can make a *Fastrack on Overclocking* which can cover all the topics then that would be a blessing...
> i do sincerely hope that they make such a section or article in the mag coz i'm an amatuer at OC'ing....



a FT on OC would be more great


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 26, 2010)

for Overclocking section (FastTrack, guides/tutorials etc..)


:CiobarExcisted:


----------



## satdrbe (Apr 26, 2010)

I request you to add video/text tutorials on Visual Studio 2008 and also on MS Access 2007


----------



## Revolution (Apr 26, 2010)

We want more tutorial cos we want to learn more...


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Tutorials are the best part of a tech mag....
They teach us a lot...
For example-
1.Modding Tutorial,
2.Windows 7 Tutorial(or basically a tutorial on taking the maximum juice out any OS),
3.*Overclocking Tutorial*
4.Programming Tutorial,
5.Hacking Tutorial,
6.Networking Tutorial.....

Most of the above topics will be great in the mag espescially the OC Tutorial...


----------



## SAMPATHRAJKUMAR (Apr 28, 2010)

*how to publish our techfest video ?*

Hi Digit,
I am in the world of digit from past 3 years. I always followed the tips and tricks.
I built my first PC by reading the Q&A . I could rectify my friends tech problems and sometimes I blew up my own system's mother board while over clocking it  

Anyways lets get straight.....

I am an Aerospace Engineering student in SRM university,Chennai. We conduct annual techfest under the name AARUUSH every year. Now we are going to conduct the fourth editon of AARUUSH this year from september 1-4.

I was given a chance to make the event promo. And I am planning to make it using after effects and 3dsmax.

So how can I publish my video on your DVD.

We will try our best to print DIGIT name on all the banners of the event and and we will list DIGIT name in the sponsors.

Please give us the details on how to approach you.

Our student organizing team is interested in conducting a event through DIGIT 
like webinars, onsite gadget reviews, seminars, talk shows etc.

Expecting a reply from you...

SAMPATH RAJ KUMAR
phone no : 09380570524
email      :  mummanenisampath@gmail.com


----------



## Rajan13 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would like to see an article on nvidia's CUDA & ati's Stream technology


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2010)

ADOBE CS5 (Please try to include all)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 30, 2010)

Lectures/Videos for MS Windows 2003/2008 Server and Exchange 2003/2007 Server


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 30, 2010)

Adobe CS5 +Maya& Max Ver.2011 , After effects tutorials


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

please do take care of discs for replicating, we don't to have trouble with faulty discs and don't waste discs with beta crap rather give some alternative full s/w which could be used.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2010)

Give some really good old movies - it would be great to have full old movies instead of HD video clips of upcoming movies 

It would be great if you can manage to publish a DirectX 11 GPU benchmark test - from low end to high end models.


----------



## toofan (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys.
*Can you Provide Photoshop CS5.*


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2010)

You can also have a section in the DVD's of some of the most essential softwares espescially for Windows 7 since it has gained huge popularity among users...


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2010)

Woot,so many votes for Adobe CS5.....


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

Here's the movie list 

"Lady Frankenstein" (1971)
Frankenstein (1910)
"The Phantom of the Opera" (1925)
"Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" (1920) 
The Vampire Bat (1933) 
"The Ghost Walks" (1934)
Hitchcock's "The 39 Steps" (1935)
"Phantom Ship" (1942) 
"The Corpse Vanishes" (1942)
"Scared to Death" (1947)
"Bloodlust" (1961)
"The Wasp Woman" (1960
"Carnival of Souls" (1962)
"The Last Man on Earth" (1964)
"The Great Train Robbery" (1903)
"Tombstone Canyon" (1932)
"Young Buffalo Bill" (1940)

Provide all of them in MPEG1 quality


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

fedora 13 on separate dvd.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

*An entire video course on C++ programming .........
*


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 3, 2010)

^^
Great suggestion bro...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

^ thanks, only if the guys from digit read and oblige this request........


----------



## sudhanshuPandey (May 3, 2010)

It will be Interested to see the Fast Track on COMPUTER SECURITY OR  INTERNET SECURITY.
Which will help us to stay safe from attacks like phising, Spoofing,  Sniffing and other attacks.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

^+1, however it should be computer security and (not or) internet security.

and a full detailed article with pics and video if possible, of laptop repair and upgrade where ever possible........


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2010)

Video tutorial on Autocad and Adobe CS5.....


----------



## Jetfire (May 4, 2010)

if u r going to give overclocking tutorial then inlude not only i-odd processors, but core 2 duo to. And explain how we can increase ram frequency e.g 533 to 667 (if possible) safely.
And include the whole cs5 pack obviously.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2010)

Adobe CS5 does not look possible atm


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 4, 2010)

Video Tutorial on How to Install Mac Leopard 10 latest one on PC


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 4, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Adobe CS5 does not look possible atm



have you already finalize the things.............. if yes, give us some mini preview of possible entries........


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2010)

^Ubuntu is going to be there for sure, the available trials of CS5 if possible, at least one video course, a bunch of videos on the history of tech, and tons of whitepapers. There's lot's more, but these will be in for sure, keep the demands coming, especially for the Playware DVD. There's more planned, will keep updating here.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2010)

^^ if possible consider the movies I've listed.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 5, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^Ubuntu is going to be there for sure, the available trials of CS5 if possible, at least one video course, a bunch of videos on the history of tech, and tons of whitepapers. There's lot's more, but these will be in for sure, keep the demands coming, especially for the Playware DVD. There's more planned, will keep updating here.



thanks for the update, anyways ubuntu fans would be happy, me prefer fedora or opensuse,.......


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 5, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^Ubuntu is going to be there for sure, the available trials of CS5 if possible, at least one video course, a bunch of videos on the history of tech, and tons of whitepapers. There's lot's more, but these will be in for sure, keep the demands coming, especially for the Playware DVD. There's more planned, will keep updating here.



Please include an Overclocking tutorial ....


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2010)

@topgear: both your software list and movie list is noted, there is a DVD just for Demands, so this is a great months for such long lists
We have CS5 here for the bazaar section, so I can record video tutorials. If there are any specific topics that interest anyone, post here and let us know.


----------



## clmlbx (May 5, 2010)

Overclocking section should be their (both for graphic card and processors, even ram)

topic on how to utilize (other uses ) of graphic card other then games and apps which take advantage of it.

topics and videos (making of ) Sci-fi movies or movies or in real life in which technology is Heavily used.. and how did final product came .. movies like (Avatar, and lott )

no offence but Don't give that boring old movies which are of no use


----------



## JLD (May 6, 2010)

1)Review of 'LED backlit LCD monitors' for graphics use.
   Is there any better one than  BenQ LED V2400 Eco and V2200 Eco?
2)Gimp video tuts as requested in previous month at
    *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1222567&postcount=24


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @topgear: both your software list and movie list is noted, there is a DVD just for Demands, so this is a great months for such long lists



Thanks ... will try to add another long list


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

A test on mid-end and high-end cellphones in the mag will be great as well.....


----------



## shadowfax123 (May 6, 2010)

Pdfs of all Digit and Fast track issues published since 2008 and a nifty free movie are my humble demands.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

As promised here's my Huge ( Aggressive  ) Demand List 

*Freeware & Open Source :*

*SUPER © 2010.build.38*
Free Audio to Flash Converter 1.3
*VirtualBox 3.2.0.60785 x64*
STDU Viewer 1.5.424
DirectX Feb 2010
Remove Fake Antivirus 1.64
Sysinternals Suite Build 4/28/10
FastStone Image Viewer 4.2
BootRacer 2.3
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
DOSZIP 1.53
CPU-Tweaker 1.5
phpMyAdmin 3.3.3-rc1
Rainmeter 1.2 Rev 393 Beta
Flat File Checker (FlaFi) 0.7.0.9
VLC (VideoLAN) for Windows 1.1.0 pre3
RealPlayer SP 1.1.4 Build 12.0.0.756
RJ TextEd 6.31
Polyglot 3000 3.47
Dictionary .NET 2.5.3775
Screenshot Captor 2.81.01
ChrisTV Online! Free 4.60
doPDF 7.1.334
Freebie Notes 3.37
Chasys Draw IES 3.29
EssentialPIM Free Portable 3.52
PostgreSQL for Windows 9.0 Beta 1
Miranda IM 0.9.0 Alpha Build 8
Microsoft Internet Explorer (v9) Platform Preview 1.9.7.7.66.6000
AVG Anti-Virus Free 9.0.819a2842
CuteRank 2.6.0
Exstora Freeware 2.7
AllMyNotes Organizer Portable 1.27
AutoPuTTY 0.24.1
IpfilterX B18-Chymia Beta
ManyCam 2.4.63
webcamXP 7 0.9.9.24 Beta
Trillian Astra 4.2.0.17 Beta
Gpick 0.2.1
Dropbox 0.8.48 Experimental
BlueScreenView 1.26
WirelessKeyView 1.34
Microsoft Expression Blend 4.0.20421.0 RC
Wake On LAN Ex Version 2 2.10
RegRun Reanimator 6.8.6.87
RemoveIT Pro v4 - SE 3.05.2010
Comical 1.04
Risingware Exp+ Free Edition 2.10.0
Q-Dir 4.19
PeaZip Portable for Windows/Linux 3.1
Scott's Gmail Alert 4.2
Google Chrome for Windows 5.0.375.29 Beta
Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 1.04
Glary Utilities 2.22.0.896
IsoBuster 2.8 Beta
TightVNC for Windows 2.0 Beta 3
Foxit Reader 3.3.0.0430
WOT for Firefox 20100503
KDE Software Compilation 4.4.3
N Financial Reader 2.10.501
Soundbase 2010.4.30
DVDFab HD Decrypter 7.0.5.0 Beta
CloneSpy 2.51
BOINC for Windows/Linux?Mac 6.10.50 (Development)
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.36.1006 Final
WinMerge 2.13.12 Experimental

*Sharewares :*

Ashampoo WinOptimizer 7.00
CDRoller 8.80.50
HTML Guard 3.2.1
CheckMail 5.3.1
Zortam Mp3 Media Studio 10.60
StatWin Enterprise 8.1.5
DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.7.1
EssentialPIM Pro Network 3.52
XYplorer 9.10.0000
GoodSync 8.2.4.4
REAPER for Windows (x86) 3.51
Ace Utilities 5.2.3.472
Drm-Removal 4.0.1
Minilyrics 7.0.554
Beyond Compare 3.1.11.12204

*Exclusive :*

Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 11.4.909
Adobe Fireworks CS5 11.0.0.484
Adobe Illustrator CS5 15.0
Windows Automated Installation Kit ( *WAIK* - have been demanding this for 2 years )

*OS :*

LoseThos 6.07
Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
openSUSE 11.3 Milestone 6


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2010)

shadowfax123 said:


> Pdfs of all Digit and Fast track issues published since 2008 and a nifty free movie are my humble demands.



+1..........


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> As promised here's my Huge ( Aggressive  ) Demand List
> *OS :*
> 
> LoseThos 6.07
> ...




all the demands looks good, except opensuse 11.3 milestone6- why you want the disc wasted with not final version s/w.........

we'll be paying 200/- bucks - so please no trial and beta crap.............


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 7, 2010)

can borland c++ compiler 3.0 be included in DVD???..all the versions i got from other ppl were'nt compatible wid my win XP.

I always GoT foll. errOr - 

16-bit MS-DOS Subsystem
Turbo C++ IDE
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS:0000 IP:0075 OP:f0 00 f0 37 05 Choose'close' to terminate the application.


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2010)

Topgear, you should probably work here or something.


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 7, 2010)

@Topgear...
That is a very good software suggestion list....Great work Bro...
and BTW digit shouldn't include all those unnecessary trial and beta crap, instead of that they should include DIY Videos and more Free S/W........


----------



## daemon (May 8, 2010)

*Adobe master suite cs5 plzzzzzz*


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2010)

@ *Anorion* and *Sid_gamer* - Thanks 

@ *azaad_shri75* - Yep, it's not the final version - The final version is going to be released on Thu, Jul 15 2010 - the wait is too looong for me.

I'm just too much excited about open suse so that I demanded for the *Open Suse 11.3 Milestone 6* anyway to get a early experience with the OS and I don't want the 4.7GB DVD version  - The *Live Gnome CD 690MB* should be just fine


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> The *Live Gnome CD 690MB* should be just fine



I would like to see separate Live CD cos its more handy and save the price of blank CD/DVD too.....


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2010)

Others, post more demands, unless you want a Topgear special DVD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 8, 2010)

^ have you included the C++ course videos............

what ever please give us complete free versions of both proprietary and oss s/w, which can be used any time, no beta crap please.........

a course on basic electronics and robotics would be added advantage......


----------



## Aspire (May 8, 2010)

*Back Track 4 plzzzzzzz*


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2010)

Need .NET Framework 4 and up to date "Essential Softwares".....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 9, 2010)

more TED videos......


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2010)

BT4 was given a few months ago


----------



## jayantr7 (May 9, 2010)

Give a bundled Macbook pro with every copy of digit..the best would be to give a intel core i7 980 extreme....just joking

can we give our pre-made tutorials of softwares?? 
#Hacking tutorials[not ethical hacking]
#Java script tutorials
#overclocking tutorials

Some essential freewares and sharewares

gIVE AS MUCH HACKING TUTORIALS AS YOU CAN[OR JUST "PM" ME WITH RESOURSES FOR DOWNLOADING AND SEEING.....


----------



## rajat100493 (May 9, 2010)

i would love have an iso of ultimate boot cd 5 rc2 .and hirens boot cd if tehy are freeware......i wouls also like to have softwares for cataloging like the last time you gave a tutorial on datacrow. also some backup softwares and other cool bootable(live) stuff


----------



## Aspire (May 9, 2010)

Cant find the February DVD


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2010)

Windows 7 x86 and x64 post release update

*Portable Wonders - Must Haves :*

PortableApps Suite Standard 1.6
LiberKey Ultimate 4.8

Server2Go – Portable Web Server
USB Webserver – Portable Web Server

ClamWin Portable

*Mobile Apps :*

Nokia PC Suite 7.1.40.6
Sony Ericsson PC Suite 6.011.00
Samsung PC Studio 7.2.24.9

*Freewares :*

Adobe Flash Player 10.1.53.38 RC4 For IE and Non IE
Ubiquitous Player 1.0
Adobe Reader 9.3.2
Winamp 5 Full 5.572 Build 2830
Firefox 3.7 Alpha 4 / 3.6.4 Beta
Google Earth 5.1.7894.7252 Final
Seven Transformation Pack
Active Home Vista 1.5.1
CheatBook-DataBase 2010
Silver Light 4

*Worth Trying Commercial Apps :*

Norton AntiVirus 2011 18.0.0.107
WinRAR 3.93 x86 and x64
Nero 10 10.0.13200

*For Linux :*

Ubuntu Manual 10.04
Pidgin 2.6.6
Wine 1.0.1 / 1.1.43
Adobe Flash Player for Linux 10.0.45.2

*Games :*

Cellfactor: Revolution 1.0
World Of Padman 1.0
NTE: Strike and Retrieve
PRISM: Guard Shield v3.0  1.47GB
Full Spectrum Warrior
Warsow 0.5 
The Crypt 1.2 
Inside The Beast 2.0 
The Crypt - Full Version v2
Gunbound 8.01


----------



## jayantr7 (May 10, 2010)

give metro 2033 full


----------



## JLD (May 10, 2010)

PCLinuxOS 2010.1 released!
It is at 3rd position on distrowatch.com [last 7 days]
I am using it's KDE 4.4.3 flavour.
Pl.give other ...Gnome,LXDE etc. along with main KDE version.


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 10, 2010)

Another great list of suggestions by topgear...I think i'm getting a hang of this...


----------



## Revolution (May 10, 2010)

FTP MMORPGs......


----------



## roshan_aj (May 11, 2010)

Please include Fedora 13 and some mac games/utilities.
Thank you.


----------



## jayantr7 (May 11, 2010)

Some of my demands :-
      #Photoscape 3.4
      #CalmWin portable
      #Adobe Creative Suite CS5
      #Autodesk Maya 2010

 SPECIAL DEMANDS: #*Manga Studio EX 4[please give this]*
      #*Anime Studio Pro 6[please give this]*
      #*Hacking[not ethical],cracking Tutorials[please give this]*
      #Overclocking Tutorials
      #Some good Mozilla Firefox plugins

And don't give 200+ freewares like ever wasting the space of DVD's/.....Give some new things like which all I mentioned


 Games :-[full]
       #Metro 2033
       #Bioshock 2
       #Assassin's creed 2

SPECIAL DEMANDS SHOULD BE INCLUDED WITH SOME FULL GAMES...... OTHERWISE ________


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 11, 2010)

@anorion
Please do provide an *Overclocking Tutorial*......Pleeeezzz


----------



## Revolution (May 11, 2010)

OC tutorials for total noob pls...


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2010)

Overclocking and Hacking noted. Not promising anything yet, but the editorial team has thought on these lines and things are underway.


----------



## jayantr7 (May 11, 2010)

@anorion 
overclocking and hacking tutorials noted??
then also note giving anime studio pro 6...and also manga studio EX 6...

GIVE SOME UP-TO-DATE ESSENTIAL SOFTWARES AND ESSENTIAL MULTIMEDIA SOFTWARES...
other than this give some cool blogging and make money online tutorials...If you can't give on MAG. then give in DVD's in PDF format...*GIVE MAC SNOW LEAPORD*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 11, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Overclocking and Hacking noted. Not promising anything yet, but the editorial team has thought on these lines and things are underway.


ah! thats a delight, at least an opportunity to learn from a real tech mag...........

any more hints........


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> Some of my demands :-
> #Photoscape 3.4
> #CalmWin portable
> #Adobe Creative Suite CS5
> ...





jayant_raj7 said:


> @anorion
> overclocking and hacking tutorials noted??
> then also note giving anime studio pro 6...and also manga studio EX 6...
> 
> ...



Are you living in wonderland ??!!

No mag in the whole world can give your these demands in a legal way :

Games :-[full]
#Metro 2033
#Bioshock 2
#Assassin's creed 2
MAC SNOW LEAPORD

Why you have not asked for Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and x86 Full version with activation keys 



> *And don't give 200+ freewares like ever wasting the space of DVD's/*



and freeware applications are not a waste of space - they are little jems of softwares - spend a little time with these freeware apps ( instead of using cr@ck* for commercial apps )- you will see and discover the sheer power and usefulness of these 200+ freewares for sure.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 12, 2010)

^ buddy do you think he was serious in demanding those games and other s/w..............might have asked for demo.........


----------



## jayantr7 (May 12, 2010)

@topgear
i don't live in wonderland...i live in Earth

i just asked not to give again 200+freewares coz DIGIT gives it everytime in every issue...

OK..just give those games DEMO.....


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 12, 2010)

so you guys cant provide Windows 7 Ultimate 64x 86x trial versions only.?
 i was expecting some updated OS from microsoft
 but never mind if you cant provide it


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 12, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Overclocking and Hacking noted. Not promising anything yet, but the editorial team has thought on these lines and things are underway.



Thanks....


----------



## KDroid (May 12, 2010)

i would like you to review samsung galaxuy spica i5700 n i7500
they r cool phone with amazing features @ affordable prices
Also u can compare all the network providers(call cost, network,etc.)


----------



## Techn0crat (May 13, 2010)

Please publish some of the weirdest tech problems you guys have faced.If not possible now then in next issue maybe.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ buddy do you think he was serious in demanding those games and other s/w..............might have asked for demo.........



azaad_shri75 - I do think he really demanded for full versions of these games . Here's his quote and don't forget he has also demanded/shouted for 





> MAC SNOW LEAPORD


 



> Games :-[full]
> #Metro 2033
> #Bioshock 2
> #Assassin's creed 2





jayant_raj7 said:


> @topgear
> i don't live in wonderland...i live in Earth
> 
> i just asked not to give again 200+freewares coz DIGIT gives it everytime in every issue...
> ...



If you live in earth how come you demanded for MAC SNOW LEAPORD to be included in the DVD and full version of three commercial games - even if some mag can do manage to add this the cost will rise sky high and that would not be practical.

Demos of the games can be included and though freewares are repeated sometimes most of the time they provide new freewares though the essential section should be updated with new softwares.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 13, 2010)

Can A descriptive PC buying guide be added This Month Instead Of Only the Current Prices.

Telling What To Look For In Which Component While Building A PC.


----------



## Symbianlover (May 13, 2010)

We need a full dvd with crysis demo,stalker:clear sky demo like this all new game demo.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 13, 2010)

Good luck to all you guys .hope you get a piece of what you demand.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (May 13, 2010)

Complete pdf issues of last 3 yrs OR MORE Digit +FT............


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> Complete pdf issues of last 3 yrs OR MORE Digit +FT............


+1.....
And GL!


----------



## ranveeraggarwal (May 14, 2010)

You should give a new full version game for this special issue,,, scores of software reviews and something very common but difficult to understand for fastrack


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 14, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> @anorion
> overclocking and hacking tutorials noted??
> then also note giving anime studio pro 6...and also manga studio EX 6...
> 
> ...





jayant_raj7 said:


> Some of my demands :-
> #Photoscape 3.4
> #CalmWin portable
> #Adobe Creative Suite CS5
> ...


why maya 2010 its buggy 
please add maya 2011
adobe photoshop,after effects,premiere CS5.
G-Data Internet security2010 (in Feb edition you have printed that you are providing G data but in DVD there is nothing like that ) So please consider it . I have 5 G-data keys .
Please also try to provide Fusion 6.0 Trial


----------



## rudolf895 (May 15, 2010)

Reason it out
Is 86X Version of windows out dating??
I mean why does _Adobe Premiere Pro CS5_ and After Effects CS5 require a 64-bit  version of windows....
There doesn't seem to be a 32X Version 
Why are they doing this 
whats the big difference in 64X and 32X


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2010)

^loads of layers and effects are possible, which would take incredibly long to render on 32 bit systems. Also, some people don't even count 32 bit machines as "computers" anymore.


----------



## clmlbx (May 15, 2010)

rudolf895 said:


> Reason it out
> Is 86X Version of windows out dating??
> I mean why does _Adobe Premiere Pro CS5_ and After Effects CS5 require a 64-bit  version of windows....
> There doesn't seem to be a 32X Version
> ...




Most importantly this apps require huge amount of ram and lot of processing power and as on 64 bit . your processing power is doubled (32+32= 64 ) and 32 bit os support at 4 Gb (rounded) max .. but 64 bit can support lott.. as these appz are resource hug .. so that is no more possible on 32 bit system and it  need to upgrade.


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2010)

Demands wrapping up in about three days or so, please post more demands, especially long lists


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 16, 2010)

Review some mid-tower and full-tower cases.....


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2010)

*Ruins Of Magic* free game..........


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2010)

Demo Versions of  ( if possible ) 

Autodesk® Flame® 2011 
Autodesk® Flare® 2011 
Autodesk® Smoke® 2011 
Autodesk® Lustre® 2011 
Autodesk® Inferno® 2011
Autodesk® Flint® 2011 

BTW, do make sure that all subscribers and non-subscribers can get the mag on 1st day of june and take care about those DVDs ( as they will contain loads of quality contents ) it's the biggest request.


----------



## jayantr7 (May 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> Demo Versions of  ( if possible )
> 
> Autodesk® Flame® 2011
> Autodesk® Flare® 2011
> ...



+1...   
and also give these if possible :-
 #Kaspersky internet security 2010
 #fps creator trial
#Sims 3 demo
#bryce 6.0
#maya 2011 or 2010
#any good 3d game engine's trial or something if possible..pleseee 
#manga studio EX 6.0 trial
#anime studio pro 6.0 trial


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2010)

@topgear: the Autodesk list skipped out on 3DS, Maya, Mudbox and Motion Builder... some of the software is pretty strange. Smoke, for example is a 1.3 gig .dmg file meant only for macs. Would be unfair to put the entire list in, and I think the software I listed are more "in demand", but will still try to put in as much as possible.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 16, 2010)

Since it ll cost 200 bucks , so please make it worth it .
I remember that i asked nice for ubuntu or suse ' Ultimate ' bootable dvd with all the packages possible in a dvd . . 
I would love to see good essential software pack which somehow dont seem to be updated n upgraded .
I used the new dot net framework 4 , but when i installed cdburnerxp it said that dot net framework 2 or more is not installed . So please clarify if u may that is dotnetfx 4 stable or is the cdburnerxp faulty in this manner.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm. There will be distros for sure, but not a DVD iso, as we feel it is a waste of space atm. We also have to look at how many people will actually use the DVD iso fully, as well as how many more people stand to benefit if we slip in 3-4 smaller distros, say for penetration testing or multimedia production, or a 64 bit iso. Those who wanna hack, or learn to hack, this issue is a must. About the essentials section, there is an "extended essentials" this month, for the most useful tools in many sub-categories (photo, video and audio instead of say multimedia). Also, instead of putting in recently updated software (some programmers update their software about 2-3 times a month), we'll be putting in good software irrespective of it's age. (Software not frequently updated, invariably ends up not getting on the DVDs). 
The essentials section has loads of software that are frequently updated. uTorrent and the K-Lite codec pack are the best examples. These are often upgraded by the time the magazine reaches the readership, even if the software is put in at the last possible minute. Sometimes, we just get a major update just after we have put in a software. Any updates towards the last half of the month does not go through, we finish with the DVDs by around the 16th. 
Which brings me to the most important point, 2 DVDs are done, and half a DVD is left. There is about 4 gigs worth of demands that can be accomodated, but I guess you guys have about 36 hours to come up with long lists of demands. This is a Community DVD, just for you people.  
Otherwise, I was not joking about the topgear special DVD.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 16, 2010)

what ever, as its not possible satisfy each and every one, however dont disappoint us , in general sense, want a good fatter or the fattest possible mag- offcourse not just filled with ads - with lots of articles for learning and improving in other fields and articles on innovative thinking,analytical thinking..........dont know what to add.......
please dont waste the discs with beta crap, rather give us alternative free and foss s/w on discs and good articles and tutorials on learning (covering beginners also)  security and hacking things , and also to avoid hacking threats , and the legal issues involved , as well as laws which in general should be known , while doing hacking stuff and whom to approach when in trouble............

seeing some improvements from your front, as per your post


----------



## Revolution (May 17, 2010)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I would love to see good essential software pack which somehow dont seem to be updated n upgraded .



Me too.....
+1 for that.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2010)

@ Anorion  - are you going to add WAIK ( Windows Automated Installation Kit ) - it's around 1 GB and the games I've listed - there are very big games like 0.5 GB to 1.5 GB

*Mega Freeware List :*

Rapid Typing Tutor 3.2
UnDBX 0.20
PDF-XChange Viewer 2.051
SQLBackupAndFTP Free 4.5.3
gdipp (32 and 64-bit) 0.7.6
Network Scanner 2.0.0
Dictionary .NET 2.6.3785
Capture .NET Free 10.7.3785
LoseThos 6.08 ( OS )
BitComet Build 20100513 Beta
SoftPerfect Network Scanner 4.4.7
MyPhoneExplorer 1.7.6
ooVoo for Windows 2.7.0.65
Linux Kernel 2.6.34-rc7
Belarc Advisor 8.1.13.2
Pidgin for Windows 2.7.0
My Lockbox 2.0 Beta
SCars 0.6.4b2
Fresh UI 8.55
AM-DeadLink 4.1
Microsoft Outlook Hotmail Connector (32 and 64-bit) 14.0
DefendGate Desktop Accelerator 2.1
FlexiCrypt 1.1
GMER 1.0.15.15281
MailList Validator 2.0
BlueSmart 3.50.0183
Coollector 2.75
CineBench
GIMP
Inkscape
Hide In Picture
BRL-CAD
Stellarium
Celestia
OpenVPN
HTTrack
Zope
WeirdX
GnuPG
Qliner hotkeys
Synergy
WireShark
Knocker
g4u
GnuPG for Windows
SIW 2010 Build 0512
FileSeek 1.9.7
Advanced Renamer Portable 2.66
PrivateFirewall 7.0
WinTricks v6.0h
FeedRoller Portable 0.61
File Blender 0.22
Shutdown Scheduler and Shared Notes 8.0.0.0
FET 5.13.3
GNU Enterprise
webERP
AxCrypt
CinePaint
CVSNT Open Source
Ruby
SharpDevelop
AutoGK
Virtual VCR
VirtualDub
Vitessa
Xoomer
Autostitch
Quad-Lock Unit Converter
WordWeb
ClipSecure
MacroMaker
RemoteKeys
AllChars
Keyboard Remapper
CCleaner
EasyCleane
Simple File Shredder
Eraser
Trust-No-Exe
HeavyLoad
A43 File Management Utility
SQL-Ledger
CopyRightLeft
OpenFX
ESBCalc 7.2.0

*Sharewares :*

PowerDVD 10.0.1705
Sony Vegas Pro 9.0e
Windows 7 Manager (32 and 64-bit) 1.2.3
Deluxe Tabs 3.3
Function Grapher 3.7
Password Commander 2.9.4
Flying PopCorn 7.0
Linkman Pro 7.9.0.50
Network Inventory PRO 1.6
Active@ Disk Image 4.0.4
Advanced Diary 3.0 Beta 3
ACDSee 12.0.344


----------



## somi96 (May 17, 2010)

Hey How about a fast track on Windows 7 Included in June 2010 issue


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 18, 2010)

It will be great if you can make a tutorial and DIY special this anniversary issue, by including lots and lots of tutorials on some of the most useful things in technology...
@anorion 
can u please spill some beans about the articles made for this June's issue...just too excited to know about them....


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2010)

^hmm... I can spill beans, but Imma not sure right now if they will or will not make it finally. Some time ago I promised photoshop  brushes, but they didnt get through, so wont say anything concrete. You will probably get your DIY special though


----------



## rkneo11 (May 18, 2010)

The currently most popular social networking site FACEBOOK has made privacy settings a nightmare to understand and tweak. 
See this article for example:
*www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/05/12/business/facebook-privacy.html

Maybe you could come out with an article to help us understand and tweak settings to protect our privacy.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

A Webaroo Pack ( Web Pack ) of the whole forum and wikipedia ( Web Pack ) would be just great


----------



## rajat100493 (May 19, 2010)

linux mint isodora live DVD .i mention specially live "DVD" iso ...plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2010)

^ thats not even one gb and I think you could download it..........

and I thin its time for the preview if not full - the major inclusions......


----------



## aryan.838 (May 20, 2010)

if we can get Matriux operating system it wud be very gud...
its for ethical hackers and penetration testers..

*www.matriux.com/index.php?page=download


----------



## ComputerUser (May 20, 2010)

A Fast Track to Windows 7!


----------



## swood (May 21, 2010)

does any1 know what happened to the thinkdigit/june    page which was 
advertised in the magazine?


----------

